# My 2010 Hunting Photos



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Impala Ram shot through the heart from 16 metres. Ran for 20m before dying.
Kudu bull shot with double lung shot from 15 metres. Ran for 90m before dying.

Equipment: Hoyt Alphamax 32 65 lbs 'Crackerised', Fuse quiver & stabilizer, Limbdriver rest, Spot Hogg sight, Easton Epics 300's, Grim Reaper mechanicles 100 grs.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Superga:thumbs_up
Nice animals and nice shoots.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice congratulations. Where were you hunting?


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

cool.where was the hunt?


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Brenchelle in my hometown Groblersdal


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Steeds lekker groen in daai omgewing. Lank gewag?


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on your hunt.Nice kudu you have there.


----------

